# How do i apply for top slicing relief from redundancy payment?



## jigsaw

i guys, i was made redundant last year and wish to apply for top slice relief on tax i paid. i have searched AAM and google and fullly understand what top slice relief is and how its calculated but am not sure what forms/documention i need to fill in

is there a specific form from revenue i must fill in  or do i just go to tax office?

hope somebody can shed some light

thanks guys

alan


----------



## Nige

Just send your P45 and a note to your tax office, giving details of your termination payment and how much of which was taxed and asking for top slicing relief to be applied. It would help if you had copies of your P60s for the previous 3 years and submitted them too.


----------



## kmelvin

Hi Nige,

I'm in a similar situation to jigsaw, but I started a new job 2 months
after being made redundant - and now my new employer has my P45.

Is there any-other document I could use - such the RP50?

Also, do you know if and how we can claim back Health Levies (2%) paid on the Redundancy amount received?

Many Thanks

Karl


----------



## Dublin32

Hello Jigsaw,

I am in a similar position to you...in that i was made redundant last year. There is no particular form to fill in for Top Slicing Relief. You just need to send a letter to your local Revenue office stating that you want Top slicing relief applied to your lump sum payment. If you have any documentation (payslip etc) showing your redundancy payment and tax deducted submit this as well. 
Submit your P50 with P45 if you havent already done so to claim back any tax refund you are due. 
Best of luck on the job front.


----------



## AlbacoreA

Why would you want/not want top slicing applied?


----------



## allthedoyles

kmelvin said:


> Hi Nige,
> 
> Also, do you know if and how we can claim back Health Levies (2%) paid on the Redundancy amount received?


 

*Where an employees weekly pay fluctuates above and below €500, but the annual pay during 2008 is not more than €26,000, the employee may claim a refund of the 2% Health Contribution deduction, or where an employees weekly pay fluctuates above and below €1,925, but the annual pay during 2008 is not more than €100,100, the employee may claim a refund of the 0.5% Health Contribution deduction from the* 
*Department of Social & Family Affairs 

PRSI Refunds 

Oisin House 

Pearse St. 

Dublin 2. 

Telephone (01) 6732586 
*
*If you have Medical Card in appropriate year , send copy along with your P60 to above address*​*
*


----------



## kmelvin

Thanks a mill allthedoyles.

K


----------



## hopalong

I understand you have to send in your previous 3 years p60,s  to your local revenue office, so thats for 2010  2009 2008,  is this correct,or do i also need a p60 for 2011, because it was 2011 i received a lump sum and the citizens advise site says i need the 3 previous years  p60,s. The revenue people are saying their busy at the minute and to leave it till i have a p60 for 2011,which i do not believe is required, as its the average of the 3 previous years of the lump payment(2011).


----------

